# How do you store your loose stones?



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just wondering how all the rhinestoners on here stored their loose stones. It seems I read a little about it before but could not find the thread. Would something like these work?

 
The first one is a 15 bin with 5" deep x 3-1/2" wide bins. Bench top at $27.99 The second one is 30 bin. Wall mount at $14.99 These are from Harbor Freight. They also have up to a rolling, two-sided, 74 bin for $99.99. I do have a tendency to over buy, but I dont ever want to think...I wished I had gotten the bigger one. Any other suggestions?
The 74 bin.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Personally, it's a disaster waiting to happen. That many loose stones uncapped is just an invitation to be bumped, or fondled.

I use clear gatoraide bottles and vinyl'd the outside with color and size.

Good luck
Gaylynn


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Water bottles work grate as well. 


Susan


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Same here gatorade bottles and kool-aid containers. Make sure you wash out the kool-aid containers really good! Otherwise your stones will smell like kool-aid!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

we got clear plastic wide mouth 6 oz screw cap bottles .
found a company online. cheap enough by the case.
We use about 200 of them.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, all of those seem like much better ideas than the bins. I think I will release my children on the peanut butter. Wide mouth, plastic, and a top. They will love me so much and will not even realize I am simply using them to reach a desired end. Thanks all and keep them coming.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

This is what I use. 
8.4 oz. Natural PP Spice Jar Neck: 53/485; O/F: 262 cc.; Hgt.:5.187
You can get them in different sizes and they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use coffeemate containers. If you peel off the label the containers are clear so it's easy to see what color rhinestones are in each bottle. They have flip top lids and the larger size can easily hold 500 gross bags.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I use both plastic ziploc screw tops and glass spice jars. I like the spice jars because of much less static, but they are harder to scoop the loose stones back into. I like the ziplocs because they are wide mouthed and easy to scoop the loose stones into. Also for some of the volume, they come in 2 sizes and I can keep larger amounts than the glass spice jars.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

As far as scooping back into, I scoop into a measuring cup and then pour back into the jar from the measuring cup. The measuring cup has a pour spout on it which makes it easier to direct.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I also use the peanut butter jars. they work great and are easy to dump stones back in when you are done..


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

littlefatbuddy said:


> I was just wondering how all the rhinestoners on here stored their loose stones. It seems I read a little about it before but could not find the thread. Would something like these work?
> 
> 
> The first one is a 15 bin with 5" deep x 3-1/2" wide bins. Bench top at $27.99 The second one is 30 bin. Wall mount at $14.99 These are from Harbor Freight. They also have up to a rolling, two-sided, 74 bin for $99.99. I do have a tendency to over buy, but I dont ever want to think...I wished I had gotten the bigger one. Any other suggestions?
> The 74 bin.



Looks good . I use poly bag only now


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

rubbermaid screw top containers.can find them at wal mart.around a buck a peice and they stack.I get 500 stone gross at a time,they seem to hold about half the bag.take the cap off and work and replace when done.if everything has a cap it makes it harder to accidently put stones in wrong container and mix them.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

SCREW ON TOPS - whatever you choose. I currently use the zip lock square food containers because the wide opening makes it easier to get stones in and out of them. However, they have flip tops or press on tops. If you drop one it will pop open!!


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

We use Rubbermaid "Take a longs" ...6"x6"x2" with snap on lids. They fit under the CPII bowls for ease of dumping.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

I was using screw on jars BUT space became an issure. To conserve space and maximize storage I recently converted to plastic food containers. I buy the sets. They can be stacked, you can see through them to see contents, label them and one of the sizes actually holds 500 gross of stones/studs. so I will try these a bit to see how it goes.


BUT as ALLhamps warned - dropping one could be a big time PITA. 


BTW - great idea to use a scrap piece of vinyl for label material material.


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

I use screw on jars as well. I have dropped one of those when the top wasn't on and the stones went everywhere. I make sure to keep them closed at all times now.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

That is what I like about the spice jars. They have the screw on lids, but also have the pop up halves. One side has the three little holes and the other side has the pour hole. With them if you drop them with one of the pop up sides open it may spill some, but not a whole lot. They come in several different sizes so you can get them in sizes to hold 500 or 1000 gross.


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the earlier link. I think I'm going to change to the spice jars


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You're welcome. I'm glad I could help. US Plastic has a lot of different types of containers that I use for different things and their prices are good too.


----------

